# Pasting minis



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Today I lured part of the herd in for copper and replamin and feet checks.
One by one I caught the little buggers and tied them to the fence. 
Pinky Whitehead and Diva's daughter (unfortunately named) Dingbat,had lost their collars and the 3 weanling keepers had never worn them.
So it was a bit of a wrestling match. Everyone's feet look pretty good.
Pinky, Chubbs and Pickles will eat copper boluses almost plain -- as long as they think it is food, well, down the hatch (I do wrap them in a bit of tortilla with peanut butter).
2 for each of them and turn them out, got the other grownups done one way or another.
Stumpy, meanwhile, has flipped herself over twice pitching a fit at being tied. She's a weaner and a keeper but not a breeder, her bottom teeth stick out past her upper lip. And she's only 1/3 as tall as she is wide. Hateful little goat, too. So I have to keep one eye on her shenanigans. 
So it was wrestle, bolus, wrestle paste, then a sudden hard rainfall and me with all the goats tied out to the fence.
If I didn't have green goo and crud all over me I might have felt sorry for them.
Here's my problem...I can get boluses and paste into the adults, I can get the paste gun far enough into their mouths that the paste stays in.
It's the little ones I cannot get the paste into, especially the tinier ones. These weaners were born in February and are about 1/2 size to an adult, maybe 20-25 lbs.
I have one yearling who loves the paste, she just sucks it down. All the other littles end up with smeary green faces and globs of paste everywhere.
Is there an easier way? I have thought about transferring it to a horse paste size tube, just not sure how to measure what I dose.
With the big tube it is one click- young'un, two clicks- adult.
All suggestions welcome!
Tomorrow I do the other 6 goats & pull off Tickfaw's apron.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Put the correct dosage in a 3cc syringe.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Will I need to cut the end off the syringe or will it be thin enough to go through?
3cc per approximately how many lbs?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I squeeze the doses into scoop shaped corn chips, put a piece of chip as a lid and hand them out. The first time, give a plain chip before the dose chip, to see if they like it. Mine all like it. Got the idea from someone else on here,


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Do your goats eat them whole or crunch down? Will they still eat it after they crunch down & taste the replamin?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Mine do. The first time I held a container under their mouths, in case they spat it out. One of them did, I think, but took it with another chip added.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

It helps to hold another yummy thing in front of them, to make them swallow.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I use fig newtons for copper boluses , my goats scarf them down. Cut the newton open, dump the rods onto the fig, put the top of the cookie back on and squish it together. I then follow up with a half of a plain cookie or other treat so they get it all down. Works every time. Periodically I will feed plain fig newtons so they never know when they’re going to get a laced one 🤫😉


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Off to the store for goat menu items: Fritos scoops, generic fig newtons (one of my own secret vices...), beer (my reward).
Thank you. Yesterday was ugly, don't want a repeat.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

alwaystj9 said:


> Off to the store for goat menu items: Fritos scoops, generic fig newtons (one of my own secret vices...), beer (my reward).
> Thank you. Yesterday was ugly, don't want a repeat.



But i gotta ask.... why do you keep the pita one? I know sentiment and understand it. But there is a stopping point for me with that. I just do not want to dread having to deal with a jerk every single time i need do something to them. Here they either get with the program or the leave one way or another. Goat meat is tasty and not bad for us too. .


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Sfgwife said:


> But i gotta ask.... why do you keep the pita one? I know sentiment and understand it. But there is a stopping point for me with that. I just do not want to dread having to deal with a jerk every single time i need do something to them. Here they either get with the program or the leave one way or another. Goat meat is tasty and not bad for us too. .


🤪 The PITA (Stumpy) wasn't sale quality and hasn't been handled. I basically just turned her out to see if she would grow better? She was born in April but I was never confident there wasn't more wrong with her than what was obvious (reverse parrot mouth?) and she's built weird. I didn't want to sell her not knowing what was going on. She seems healthy now, just butt-ugly and ignorant. As for butchering, she's maybe 22 lbs., I think one of your turkeys would dress out bigger! She is built like a suckling pig, though...hmmm...


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

alwaystj9 said:


> 🤪 The PITA (Stumpy) wasn't sale quality and hasn't been handled. I basically just turned her out to see if she would grow better? She was born in April but I was never confident there wasn't more wrong with her than what was obvious (reverse parrot mouth?) and she's built weird. I didn't want to sell her not knowing what was going on. She seems healthy now, just butt-ugly and ignorant. As for butchering, she's maybe 22 lbs., I think one of your turkeys would dress out bigger! She is built like a suckling pig, though...hmmm...


May we have a pic??.....


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Lil Boogie said:


> May we have a pic??.....


Maybe tomorrow -- in daylight.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

For the copper bolus, I use marshmallows. Open the mallow using your fingers, dump the copper rods in and close the mallow up. In theory (depending on if the like marshmallows), the rods will stick to the sticky marshmallows and they swallow it.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I don’t have it in me or my time to mess around with my goats and their puckyness lol anything that can be mixed with a little water and drenched with a Drench gun and that’s how it’s done. 
For the little ones and copper bolus I have a pill popper with tubing that fits the bolus glued on. A good friend made that for me and I love that thing! But it’s basically like a tiny balling gun.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Jessica84 said:


> I don’t have it in me or my time to mess around with my goats and their puckyness lol anything that can be mixed with a little water and drenched with a Drench gun and that’s how it’s done.
> For the little ones and copper bolus I have a pill popper with tubing that fits the bolus glued on. A good friend made that for me and I love that thing! But it’s basically like a tiny balling gun.


I have a small animal pill popper but it's too small for the bolus, I have a calf pill popper but it's too large for the ND's mouths.
Could you take a pic of your hybrid popper?


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Goatastic43 said:


> For the copper bolus, I use marshmallows. Open the mallow using your fingers, dump the copper rods in and close the mallow up. In theory (depending on if the like marshmallows), the rods will stick to the sticky marshmallows and they swallow it.


I have never given a goat a marshmallow. It sounds awfully sticky but marshmallows are cheap...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I am super unorganized right now lol but I will dig around for it. But basically if you get a pill and take to the hardware store and find which tubing it fits in, get that, cut the rubber stuff off the popper and glue the tubing on. I’m not sure what kind of glue he made but I’m sure hot glue would work great for it.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

For giving Replamin Plus we use this: Applicator Gun for most 300mL tubes and have two people, one to hold the goats head tilted up, and one to stick the end of the tube as far back as you can get it on their tongue and slightly to the side, then squeeze the applicator until you hear a click (make sure it is loaded properly first). I give 5 cc to all goats no matter their size. We don't have babies though, our youngest goats are 5.

I know from experience that if I'm by myself and trying to squirt a syringe in the front of their mouth then there will definitely be paste everywhere. 

For giving copper we use this: Small Bolus Gun and same deal, two people, stick it far down the side of their throat and plunge it and the bolus shoots out, then keep holding their head up to make sure they swallowed.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Jessica84 said:


> I am super unorganized right now lol but I will dig around for it. But basically if you get a pill and take to the hardware store and find which tubing it fits in, get that, cut the rubber stuff off the popper and glue the tubing on. I’m not sure what kind of glue he made but I’m sure hot glue would work great for it.


I think I can figure it out from that description! Thanks!


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

21goaties said:


> For giving Replamin Plus we use this: Applicator Gun for most 300mL tubes and have two people, one to hold the goats head tilted up, and one to stick the end of the tube as far back as you can get it on their tongue and slightly to the side, then squeeze the applicator until you hear a click (make sure it is loaded properly first). I give 5 cc to all goats no matter their size. We don't have babies though, our youngest goats are 5.
> 
> I know from experience that if I'm by myself and trying to squirt a syringe in the front of their mouth then there will definitely be paste everywhere.
> 
> For giving copper we use this: Small Bolus Gun and same deal, two people, stick it far down the side of their throat and plunge it and the bolus shoots out, then keep holding their head up to make sure they swallowed.


I use the applicator gun but do it by myself: I cradle the goat's head like a football and go in the corner of the mouth as far back as I can. It's truly the little ones - no way that applicator is going far enough back. I haven't tried the Jeffers small bolus gun, I have a dark blue plastic one. Again, too big for the yearlings and younger.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Stumpy: size comparison.Behind her is her Aunt Ding, a 2 yr. old. The other Black & white, Heart-butt, is her sister. They were born in February.








I have penned her up to address her mineral issues. She is all sticky in the picture because she was up in the protein pail.








This is her underbite and the reason I don't want her out there breeding. Those teeth are razor-sharp, too.








It does not affect her eating, it seems. She is a chubby little thing. Just a visual comparison between her and all the others it looks like she is on a whole nother nutrition plan. She had some coccidiosis issues at about 8 weeks, lice at 12 weeks, nothing much else. Running pre-breeding fecals on everyone this week. In the herd dynamics, she's an aggressive little bulldozer, shoving through the others to get in the front. No real buddies, stays absolutely filthy not much minding mud/crud. Strange little goatee. We'll see what a couple weeks of replamin and a regulated diet do for her, I guess. It's hard to find a non-breeding home where I can trust the people keep their word.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

She is adorable! Sounds like a tough cookie. I love tiny goats with huge personalities


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Adorable!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Most of my silly goats love the taste of Replamin and will fight to get a dose. They suck it right out of the nozzle. For those that hate it, I mix it with applesauce, put it in an empty SafeGuard paste dewormer tube and give it to them that way. Once they taste the apple sauce, they suck it right down.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Copper & PB sandwich, anyone??
















And 3 still didn't want any part of it...so they got bolused. I just did the regular squirt in the mouth with the replamin caulk gun. A couple do like the replamin but most don't. I'll try the Fritos & replamin next time.
The funniest thing for me with the peanut butter was having to keep NOT licking it off my fingers...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Haha, looks yummy.


----------

